# Recommended Fluval Chi lighting/filtration upgrade



## shift

The pump on the Fluval chi is far to noisy lately so i think i'm going to give it an overall.. right now i have a DIY led light above it and was looking at something a little cleaner.

For the lighting i'm thinking of Finnex fugeray 10" or the EcoPico led arm. Does anyone have any experience with either of those?

Filtration... TBD.. either a HOB or mini canister. Any recommendations?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy

I had 2 EcoPico strips, they are nice but a bit pricy for what it is imo.
I have read lots of good reviews about Fugeray so I'd personally go with one or two of them,
or even an Eheim Led


----------



## shift

I totaled it up and the EcoPico would have been 82$ all said and done.. it looks nice but thats a little pricey for what it is
The finnex would be 52$ shipped which is a little better and probally the winner *edit thanks Youmakemesohappy i just ordered the Finnex 


Next question on a mini canister (or something small and quiet for a filter)...
So far finnex px 360 looks nice but i cant find any in canada
Other option may be the zoo med 501.

Is there any other nice, good options (ideally in canada) that is not to expensive?


----------



## shift

So option 1. Add a second sponge filter to my 10g fry/shrimp tank and steal the aq20. Option 2 find a decently cheap canister. Most of the good cheap nano canisters ones have been in the US so far..


----------



## Reckon

There are couple threads referring to the Tom Rapids mini canister. A few guys here seem to like it. Perhaps try a search and see what you think of it? I don't own one so I can't provide a recommendation.


----------

